# ITunes problem



## RamistThomist (Jan 19, 2006)

Itunes won't open up on my browser. Even worse, all my mp3s, which are now set to itunes, won't play. What gives?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 19, 2006)

Are you on Mac or Windows? If on Windows, you can still open the mp3s with some other program. Find the file, right click and find "open with", and choose a different program.

I've had the same problem with Itunes, but it seemed to self-resolve after rebooting. I don't know why.

Vic


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 19, 2006)

windows,
rebooted,
changed formats on mp3
still need itunes for ipod


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 19, 2006)

Maybe try updating Itunes from the website. I have had to do that a couple of times in the past year. If you have installed something like Real Player recently, it may have messed up the drivers.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Maybe try updating Itunes from the website. I have had to do that a couple of times in the past year. If you have installed something like Real Player recently, it may have messed up the drivers.



When I have it plugged in it says, "Do not disconnect," as though it were uploading stuff, but it isn't.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 20, 2006)

It sounds like iTunes opens at least. The only other idea I have is to update the iPod itself:

http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_en&kword=kipod OR kipodwin&q=

After that, I'm out of altitude and ideas. Someone more sophisticated may have to jump in.

Vic


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 20, 2006)

Step one: Click on itunes

(nothing happens)

I am going to delete it and start again.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 20, 2006)

Ugh. Make sure you uninstall it rather than just delete it. I think you have a driver problem. If you throw it out the window, check the backstop beforehand. 

Vic


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2006)

I just uninstalled it/reinstalled it. Nothing.

Do I need to uninstall Real Player as well?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't know if getting rid of Real Player will fix it. Did you recently install it?

I do know that things worked better on my computer when I go rid of it. You can always install it again if you need it, but I've found Real P (at least the older version from 2003) to be worse than a virus. It tries to make itself the default player which, I think, messes up the iTunes settings.

Vic


----------

